# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  با این errorتو نصب fast report چی کار کنم؟

## taha2005

دوستان سلام
خواهش می کنم خیلی سریع اگه می تونین جواب بدین کارم گیر کرده
من fast report 3.24 نسخه تریالش رو دانلود کردم وقتی که نصبش تموم میشه و میخوام صفحه recopile wizard باز کنم این ارور رو مدیده

recopile file are in the f:program files\borlanf\fast report \fast report3\lib 7 folder. be sure that your delphi 
 bcb library path is setup correctly /

----------


## shima_r

دوست عزیز این error نیست اگر fast report درست نصب شده باشه توی all program باید بیاد
در ضمن شما باید کمپوننت های اونو نصب کنید تا چهار سربرگ به دلفی تون اضافه بشه این باعث مشکل نمی شه .

----------


## taha2005

با تشکر از توجهتون .fast report   در all program   ظاهر شده  ولی پس از اجرای compile wizard اصلا کامپایل نمیشه  و من دو پوشه   fast script و   source  رو اصلا ندارم که بخوام فایل ها را کپی کنم

اون کامپوننت هایی هم که میگین تو پوشه lib 10 قرار دارن که اونا هم تو نصبشون ارور دارن و نصب نمیشن
خواهش می کنم کمک کنید.
--------------------
در ضمن پوشه lib7 من کاملا خالیه

----------


## delphiprog3000

دوست عزیز من از ورژن 3.20 استفاده میکنم در نصبش هم مشکلی نداشتم 

اینم لینکش
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ht=fast+report

موفق باشی

----------


## h.tehrani

دوستان من هم مدتیست درگیر این مشکلم. همین پیغامی که قبلا ذکر شد نمایش داده میشود و فایل های source ,fast script, fastqb اصلا وجود ندارند لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
متشکرم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

اون پیغام که پیغام خطا نیست، فقط میگه که فایل های Recompile شده در کدام پوشه قرار دارند، شما از روی اون فایلها، کامپوننت را در داخل IDE دلفی نصب می کنید.
اما نکته ایی که وجود داره اینه که، Recompile زمانی معنی داره که شما کامپوننت را با سورس داشته باشید. Recompile کردن کامپونتی که سورسش را ندارید که معنی نداره. اگر سورسش را ندارید، اگر خودش کامپوننت را در IDE دلفی نصب نکرده، باید خودتون فایل های BPL (فایل های Package کامپایل شده ) مربوطه را در IDE دلفی نصب کنید.

----------


## javad3d

با سلام
من Fastreport4 رو نصب كردم و 4 تب در دلفي ايجاد شد. اما وقتي روي آيكن ش (frxReport1) دابل كليك مي كنم خطاي زير صادر مي شود
Access violation ad address in module 40005982 'rtl70.bpl'Read of address FFFFFFD1

لطفاً راهنمائي كنيد

----------


## accpascal

نگفتی در چه ورژن از دلفی نصب کردی(سوال آقا جواد)

----------


## javad3d

با سلام حضور Avvpascal 
دلفي ورژن7 و فست ريپورت ورژن4

----------

